# Web  -

## Desyme

(wap).                       ,      .         ,              : , , , , -,   , ,  ,    .     (web) htt://poltavci.net 
POLTAVCI.NET- ,      ()!      ,    !      , ,    .     -       .    1          ,  : -    ,         ;
 -      ;
 -      ;
 -     ;
 -          ;
 -         ;
    ..  ..   ! ,       .       ,      .    ?   !
 POLTAVCI.net

----------


## erazer

,    , - * !

----------


## Desyme

> ,    , - * !

           )!

----------


## JPM



----------

